# high water cooling temps



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

hello im new to the forums.  i have an fx8350 and a gigabyte hd 7970 under water using the xspc 240 kit and a 120mm x 45mm thick single rad. i had problems getting an air lock out but thankfully that has now disappeared however i am experiencing quite high temps under load.

with the cpu left at stock i hit 59c and if left to stress for more than 20 mins hits 67c before i stop the stress. likewise in gaming the 7970 at stock settings reaches 71c after about 20 mins gaming which is 8c higher than the stock cooler that was originally on the card.

both the cpu and gpu have been reseated numerous times so i know its not a poor fitting. im beginning to wonder if the xspc all in one pump/res is not powerful enough to cool the 2 components however numerous google searches say this is not the case.

one thing i did notice as you can see in the pic below is what appears to be scorch marks on the base of the cpu block which i have never seen before






i have tried routing the tubing various ways in the loop over the weekend but still no joy

does anyone have any ideas or suggestions as to what to try next


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

What is the order for the water from reservoir back to reservoir?


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

pump/res>240mm rad>7970>120mmrad>cpu>res.  i have tried various ways of routing tubing but no joy with temps at all especially when various searches report people with similair setups rarely going above 40c on the gpu


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought most people usually put the res after the component it's supposed to cool, for example:
pump/res>CPU>120mm rad>gpu>240mm rad>pump/res
Which xspc pump/rad combo do you have? is it the dual 5.25 bay one or the single?
Make sure to check the CPU and GPU block inside to make sure there's no gunk or contamination making the fluid too heavy or clogging up any fitting.
I have never used a pump/res combo, so i cant tell you if the pump is powerful enough or not.
I'll have to do a little research.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I thought most people usually put the res after the component it's supposed to cool, for example:
> pump/res>GPU>240mm rad>cpu>120mm rad>pump/res
> Which xspc pump/rad combo do you have? is it the dual 5.25 bay one or the single?
> Make sure to check the CPU and GPU block inside to make sure there's no gunk or contamination making the fluid too heavy or clogging up any fitting.
> ...



the system is only 3 weeks old and been flushed out numerous times, its the 5.35 dual bay pump/res xspc 240mm starter kit.

i was told order didnt really matter and have had it routed various ways but temps never really change


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Order does matter, quite a bit in fact 
Other people on here can shed more light on the order of their kits, but the above-mentioned order is one i see most commonly.
Though your kit certainly looks like it should be able to handle the load after checking it out, the pump looks like its 750 which should be powerful enough. There are dual 600's available though.

EDIT: after researching your order is all wrong... should be going to CPU first, and rad after. Your current setup is cooling the GPU water on a 120mm rad then pushing that hot water to the cpu, which then gets cooled by the 240mm rad and sent into the pump. I'd have the 240 cool the water after gpu and 120 cool the water after the cpu. Please refer to my previously mentioned order.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

yes its the 750 kit i got and almost everywhere i read says the order doesnt matter that much same with fans not a great deal of dif between having them in either push or pull ( i have pull due to lack of room in case, 600t )


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

After further research, the order can make up to a 5 degree difference, the main issue is with the shortness and bends in the tubing between parts.
Depending upon how many parts you're cooling and the distance between them, and the angle of the bends, defines how fast the water is being pumped.
It sounds to me like your bends are too harsh and/or the tubing is too long for the pump to really push the liquid around the system.
Evidently some people either split the loop or add an extra pump ie RES/PUMP>GPU>RAD>PUMP>CPU>RES/PUMP
Also I am assuming you applied thermal paste on all the blocks?


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

yes thermal paste applied correctlty and there are no kins etc in the loop at all and tubing isnt that long used just under 2m for the whole loop with shortest tube being 90mm long


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Can you take a picture of your setup?
If you're certain your setup is perfect after everything I've said, all i can say it get an additional pump or a more powerful one. It was designed for a single dualradiator after all.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Those two tubes from your GPU... damn son... I could be wrong, but they arent exactly helping the pump.
I'm afraid my expertise ends here, all i can suggest is more pump power and less bends.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

do u have any suggestions as how to route the tubing using less of it as i cand seem to find a way of using less tubing


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 25, 2013)

Aside from the order that they're in (I would put the 240 before the CPU)

Check the inlet and outlet hose on the CPU block.  There is a thread here from not to long ago where someone had put the inlet and outlet hoses backwards on the CPU block, and it made a HUGE difference, like the same problems you're having.


----------



## Vario (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> do u have any suggestions as how to route the tubing using less of it as i cand seem to find a way of using less tubing



Is there a way to adapt 90* fittings to the gpu block?  I don't know much about watercooling but I bet that would go a long way.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 25, 2013)

This may be a stupid question, but are you sure you don't have the lines going to the pump/res combo mixed up? i.e. the tube that runs between the CPU block and pump/res is going to the in port on the pump/res and not the out.

Also, what fans are you using on your rads? In your pic it looks like you're running passive.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Aside from the order that they're in (I would put the 240 before the CPU)
> 
> Check the inlet and outlet hose on the CPU block.  There is a thread here from not to long ago where someone had put the inlet and outlet hoses backwards on the CPU block, and it made a HUGE difference, like the same problems you're having.



im assuming you meant he had the inlet going into the outlet??? if thats what u mean then no mine are the correct way around i triple checked that


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> This may be a stupid question, but are you sure you don't have the lines going to the pump/res combo mixed up? i.e. the tube that runs between the CPU block and pump/res is going to the in port on the pump/res and not the out.
> 
> Also, what fans are you using on your rads? In your pic it looks like you're running passive.



He said they're in pull because of space, but i cant clearly see any fans.
Definitely something wrong with the setup somewhere along those lines, it's all very jumbled to me.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> He said they're in pull because of space, but i cant clearly see any fans.



Just went back and saw that.
Something is definitely wrong here.

How are the fans powered? Are they plugged into a fan controller, a fan header on your motherboard, or directly into the power supply?


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> im assuming you meant he had the inlet going into the outlet??? if thats what u mean then no mine are the correct way around i triple checked that



Yes, that was the problem he had.  The inlet on the CPU block is where the water is directed at the baseplate.  If you run it backwards, you don't have water doing that.

Another question:  What are you seeing for temps on the GPU???  ...if it hasn't already been mentioned or asked!


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 25, 2013)

So, the water runs to the CPU, from there it goes to the 120 Rad, and then to the GPU, from GPU to the 240 Rad and back to the reservoir/pump? Or is it the other way around??


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Just went back and saw that.
> Something is definitely wrong here.
> 
> How are the fans powered? Are they plugged into a fan controller, a fan header on your motherboard, or directly into the power supply?



I keep looking at those tubes, and my eyes are telling me something about them is wrong, but i dont understand what.



SaiZo said:


> So, the water runs to the CPU, from there it goes to the 120 Rad, and then to the GPU, from GPU to the 240 Rad and back to the reservoir/pump? Or is it the other way around??



exactly the opposite way. but what you've said is the way i'd do it.



Sasqui said:


> Another question:  What are you seeing for temps on the GPU???  ...if it hasn't already been mentioned or asked!



71 degrees he said.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I keep looking at those tubes, and my eyes are telling me something about them is wrong, but i dont understand what.



The pink anti-kink?
In all seriousness, I've traced the tubing in the pic numerous times, and it seems fine to me.
My guess would be the flow is going the wrong way through one or more of the parts. Since rads and (most) GPU blocks are bi-directional, that leaves the CPU block (which he said the tubing is correct) and pump/res, which is entirely possible. If that were the case, not only would coolant be flowing backwards through the CPU block, but the heat sources would be before the radiators providing an inefficient cooling solution.


Random Murderer said:


> How are the fans powered? Are they plugged into a fan controller, a fan header on your motherboard, or directly into the power supply?


I'm asking this again. If they are plugged in to your motherboard, make sure in BIOS fan control is disabled and if you have the Asus software installed, make sure there are no fan controls set up there either.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps try switching the hoses around on the cpu block, and if that does not resolve it, try switching it on the reservoir.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope I didn't miss something....

If I'm not mistaken, that kit uses the Raystorm CPU block, and the inlet port on the Raysorm is on the right (when looking at it so the word Raystorm is on the bottom and properly readable). 

Your picture several posts back shows it to be opposite. So like others said, you need to rearrange.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 25, 2013)

My question is where are the fans? Water cooling doesn't do too great when it's passively cooled once the water warms up.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> My question is where are the fans? Water cooling doesn't do too great when it's passively cooled once the water warms up.



They're in pull, hidden behind the block, or on the outside of the case behind the blocks, i presume. Unless he said he has them in pull and actually doesnt have fans at all, but why would somebody lie about that xD



manofthem said:


> I hope I didn't miss something....
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that kit uses the Raystorm CPU block, and the inlet port on the Raysorm is on the right (when looking at it so the word Raystorm is on the bottom and properly readable).
> 
> ...



That is not the block he is using. He has the rectangular block, found here: http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/cpu-waterblocks/raystorm-cpu-apu-waterblock-amd/

That means according to what direction he THINKS the water is going, he has the tube going into the inlet. Of course, the pump could be wrong meaning its pumping everything the other way.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> They're in pull, hidden behind the block, or on the outside of the case behind the blocks, i presume. Unless he said he has them in pull and actually doesnt have fans at all, but why would somebody lie about that xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Same block, different bracket holding it down because it's AMD

Look at the pic and you can read the "IN" is on the right, different than OP's pic.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> http://www.xs-pc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/raystorm-amd-11.jpg
> 
> Same block, different bracket holding it down because it's AMD
> 
> Look at the pic and you can read the "IN" is on the right, different than OP's pic.



the hose on the right hand slot is what is going in. he has it going >pump>rad>gpu>rad>cpu, the pump from the 120mm rad is going IN to the right hole, and OUT from the left into the reservoir.
read the reply i got from my first question, and then look at the second picture.
*this is all causing confusion because OP has his watercooling set up in strange ways, like having cpu last right before res instead of FIRST right after the res.*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok so it goes GPU>120rad>CPU right?  

Tht means he's entering the CPU block in the outlet port.

Add: it's possible I'm mistaken considering I'm on my phone and its harder to see, but that seems to me to be his issue, or one of them at least.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Ok so it goes GPU>120rad>CPU right?
> 
> Tht means he's entering the CPU block in the outlet port.
> 
> Add: it's possible I'm mistaken considering I'm on my phone and its harder to see, but that seems to me to be his issue, or one of them at least.



You can clearly see the hose from the 120mm rad is going into the top circular port (which horizontally is the right hand port, which is the inlet.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> You can clearly see the hose from the 120mm rad is going into the top circular port (which horizontally is the right hand port, which is the inlet.



Ok, I'll concede, it looks like I'm wrong. I think it's the bad pics on my phone, at least I'll blame it on that lol.  In OPs pic, I was looking for he word Raystorm on the block, an j thought that's what I saw on the left side, but it seems it was the word "in". I had to twist my phone :shadedshu


So it must be something else    Don't I feel dumb?  

Thanks RCoon for being patient and not calling me an idiot


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Ok, I'll concede, it looks like I'm wrong. I think it's the bad pics on my phone, at least I'll blame it on that lol.  In OPs pic, I was looking for he word Raystorm on the block, an j thought that's what I saw on the left side, but it seems it was the word "in". I had to twist my phone :shadedshu
> 
> 
> So it must be something else    Don't I feel dumb?
> ...



At first i believed you were right, so we're both as bad, just so happens i can zoom a million times larger  Although he may have the reservoir the other way around, so all he can try now is to switch the hoses on the reservoir and try that.

*EDIT: HORRY SHEEEET I JUST NOTICED THE BLOCK AND BRACKET ARE THE WRONG WAY ROUND COMPARED TO THE ONLINE SHOP IMAGE!!!!!
OP, turn your block around (bracket however is the correct way around) so that XSPC is on the left AND raystorm is on the left. then switch your CPU hoses around. manofthem was correct, only you spun your block around and not your bracket for some reason.*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

So I'm not as crazy as I thought?! 

Well that accounts for his terrible temps then, flow is completely disrupted.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that when you pointed that out. "Raystorm" is running along the left side of the block, which would make the inlet on the bottom. He either has the water passing through the block backwards(which if he has the system running in the order he posted in post #3, is true), or the water is passing through the CPU block the correct way and he has his tubes going to the pump/res mixed up.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd go for the CPU Block IN tube is in the wrong one


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'd go for the CPU Block IN tube is in the wrong one



That's my bet too. And he doesn't need to rotate the block at all if the hoses are long enough to switch places.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 25, 2013)

Not to highjack the tread, I never caught his nozzle size? I may have missed it, running a high temp CPU and GPU with basicaly a triple RAD? All you can expect is ambient temps, if the room is 65d egrees, PLUS heat needs to dissapate and the fans are blowing in? And you wonder why you have high temps?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> Not to highjack the tread, I never caught his nozzle size? I may have missed it, running a high temp CPU and GPU with basicaly a triple RAD? All you can expect is ambient temps, if the room is 65d egrees, PLUS heat needs to dissapate and the fans are blowing in? And you wonder why you have high temps?



OP has quoted earlier in the thread he has fans on the outside in pull configuration. ambient temperature is not 65 degrees anywhere except the desert.
if he sorted his cpu block out, we all have no doubt his temps will greatly improve. though his rad and component order is retarded.]

Also OP should put his RAM in slot 1. Though by the looks of it he isnt even here.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I hope I didn't miss something....
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that kit uses the Raystorm CPU block, and the inlet port on the Raysorm is on the right (when looking at it so the word Raystorm is on the bottom and properly readable).
> 
> ...



all connections are correct as ive just triple checked when draining the system but still high temps on cpu/gpu


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> all connections are correct as ive just triple checked when draining the system but still high temps on cpu/gpu



Dude, from the second image you gave us, we blatantly know the tubes on the CPU socket are the wrong way around. Switch them around and tell us what happens.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

sorry for not replying earlier i turned my cpu block around< although i didnt think an upside down cpu bloxk would send temps soaring also after turning the block around the tube is still coming from the rad at the rear to the IN entrance and made it a bit awkward to fit the tube.  also my fans are in pull config in the rear of the case


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> sorry for not replying earlier i turned my cpu block around< although i didnt think an upside down cpu bloxk would send temps soaring also after turning the block around the tube is still coming from the rad at the rear to the IN entrance and made it a bit awkward to fit the tube.  also my fans are in pull config in the rear of the case



Wait, so there are no actual fans at the top radiator?


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Wait, so there are no actual fans at the top radiator?


yes i have 1 x 120mm at the rear and 2 x 120mm in toip of the case in the grill that lifts off


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Wait, so there are no actual fans at the top radiator?


yes i have 1 x 120mm at the rear and 2 x 120mm in toip of the case in the grill that lifts off like so


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Just to Clarify


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

so would the block upside down affect temps really badly?? i mean it would still be flowing the same way thru the block would it not??


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> so would the block upside down affect temps really badly?? i mean it would still be flowing the same way thru the block would it not??



The block being upside down was just for referral to the shop image. You were supposed to turn the block upside down and switch the tubes around as well.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> so would the block upside down affect temps really badly?? i mean it would still be flowing the same way thru the block would it not??



No, I think it would. I've seen a couple of cases where routing it through the block the wrong way has worsened temperatures. I'm sure it doesn't help the pressure against the pump. I think your pump might be struggling, that's a pretty long loop.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

but it wasnt routed thru the block the wrong way tho


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> but it wasnt routed thru the block the wrong way tho



If at all possible, can you take an extremely close up picture of your block, so we can see the IN text. I am sure after all this checking you are probably correct, and the likelihood is that your pump just cant push the water fast enough around all those parts TBH


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> OP has quoted earlier in the thread he has fans on the outside in pull configuration. ambient temperature is not 65 degrees anywhere except the desert.
> if he sorted his cpu block out, we all have no doubt his temps will greatly improve. though his rad and component order is retarded.]
> 
> Also OP should put his RAM in slot 1. Though by the looks of it he isnt even here.



 DEGREES NOT FUCKIN Fahrenheit! 

What would I know about water cooling!
http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m479/jaggerwild/computer hardware an software/harddrive009.jpg

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4636587


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

If your loop goes Res/pump > 240 > GPU > 120 > CPU, then it's entering in the CPU block in the wrong port.  The block is made to flow one particular way, hence the IN label.  






Ignore the different bracket, and look inside the block.  Obviously they are designed to flow one way.  I have the same Raystorm, I have taken it apart, and you can tell that it matters which way water flows.



here, this is better 





It shows why the flows is VERY IMPORTAMNT!


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

yes but what im saying is tracing the flow of the loop then i am entering the block at the correct INLET, the one that says IN. im not entering it on the outlet and never have done that and have been extremely careful not to do that


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

what i was meaning is would the block being turned around affect the flow? orientation while being connected to the INlet


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> yes but what im saying is tracing the flow of the loop then i am entering the block at the correct INLET, the one that says IN. im not entering it on the outlet and never have done that and have been extremely careful not to do that





rhc1690 said:


> what i was meaning is would the block being turned around affect the flow? orientation while being connected to the INlet



Wait, we are all under the understanding that your flow is:



rhc1690 said:


> pump/res>240mm rad>7970>120mmrad>cpu>res.



According to what you said in the quote above, it means that _your are entering the CPU in the outlet port!_ 

Look at your picture you posted, and you can see the tube going from the 120mm rad to the top port on the CPU block, which is outlet!  You can see the tube going from the port labeled "IN" going back to the res.  

This is all based on what you say about your flow.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

yes thats the order but i can assure you that it doesnt go into the outlet port and never has done


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> yes thats the order but i can assure you that it doesnt go into the outlet port and never has done



Well, the best route for optimal CPU temps is to go from pump, to rad(rad cools pump heat), to CPU, then to secondary rad, then VGA< back to pump/res.


With CPU last, the water passing over it is quite warm, would give higher than expected temperatures.

FX8350 can pull 350W with OC easily, cooling this CPU is not for the weak of spirit.

Something is definitely wrong, though, even your GPU is getting aircooled temperatures. If you ran with a airblock, and there was no flow in blocks, those high temps are not something you'll ever escape...you furbarred the CPU's IHS TIM(overheating can dry it out, causing higher-than-normal temps, I've done this myself numerous times). I'd also be re-pasting your GPU.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> http://i48.tinypic.com/2lxvvhj.jpg





rhc1690 said:


> yes thats the order but i can assure you that it doesnt go into the outlet port and never has done



Just humor us and switch them.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

re pasted the cpu heatsink twice already today and 8 times over the weekend


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Just humor us and switch them.



so now u would like me to deliberatly run them the wrong way around


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> so now u would like me to deliberatly run them the wrong way around



It won't be the wrong way.  Water is going from your 120rad into the outlet port of the CPU block.  Why is this hard to understand?


look,






The inlet port is the bottom one, where you can partially see the word IN.  But you have it coming in the top port.  

What Random Murderer is saying is to switch the tubes around, and then try it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> re pasted the cpu heatsink twice already today and 8 times over the weekend



that's fine, you cannot replace the paste under the IHS on that chip. Also, try less paste.

I can tell by the oxidization on your block that it ran hot. You said it ran hot. How, it will ALWAYS run hot.


quite similar to Crazyeyesreaper's 3960X I sent him.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 25, 2013)

that pic is taken from this afternoon after iw as told to change the order of the loop and im running straight from the pump to the cpu block as was suggested earlier.  just about to drain and run the pump/res straight into the outlet port 1st to see if that makes any dif


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, I hope you get it figured out


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Well, the best route for optimal CPU temps is to go from pump, to rad(rad cools pump heat), to CPU, then to secondary rad, then VGA< back to pump/res.
> 
> 
> With CPU last, the water passing over it is quite warm, would give higher than expected temperatures.
> ...



When I first got my 8350  I had similar issues and still do to a lesser degree,  I cant keep the temps down beyond 4.7ghz despite lapping the cpu and all sorts. 
Initially though I had a Tt pump res in the loop and despite it looking and sounding like it was pumping right it just did not have the oomph to push through my loop , this was made worse by my mixed metal loop which caused gloop to buildup (tap waters a no no now), I got a laing ddc 18w pump and this solved half the heat issue ,id say your pumps struggling.
I dont know if anyone else found this though but when I lapped my cpu it had the worst dishing in its IHS ive yet seen and this aalso helped a bit but its still runs too hot whilst ocd, with the360+240 rad im using I can keep its temps below 60  but not with the gpus loaded.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 25, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> just about to drain and run the pump/res straight into the outlet port 1st to see if that makes any dif



Now if we had a shot of the inside of the case showing the pump, the truth about the flow direction would shine through!  Amen...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

That's all from me, i've said my 2 cents, I'll leave it to everyone else.
Hopefully the tubing has changed since the "this afternoon picture", and OP should have the order making a bit more sense.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Now if we had a shot of the inside of the case showing the pump, the truth about the flow direction would shine through!  Amen...



Shouldn't even have to right?  I mean we can see the lower tubing coming from the pump, which should be the one with the flow.  






That lower tube from the bay has to be water coming from the pump, and thus it coincides with the OP's stated flow.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Shouldn't even have to right?  I mean we can see the lower tubing coming from the pump, which should be the one with the flow.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130325/34o3qpz.jpg
> 
> That lower tube from the bay has to be water coming from the pump, and thus it coincides with the OP's stated flow.



So OP has confused the shit out of us by giving the wrong flow. I dont even know anymore.
Either he has the pump in the wrong direction, or the tubes in the wrong places.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That lower tube from the bay has to be water coming from the pump, and thus it coincides with the OP's stated flow.



Which would confirm that the flow through the CPU block is reversed.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That lower tube from the bay has to be water coming from the pump, and thus it coincides with the OP's stated flow.



Judging by this image and the ones posted previously of the block... yes, it should be correct:






The outlet hose from the pump should line up with the inlet of the CPU block.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Which would confirm that the flow through the CPU block is reversed.



But he stated he's changed it all around since that picture. But, specifically in that picture, the CPU block is reversed. And the OP should just do what was said all that time ago. Switch them around.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't know, I don't even know what I think anymore about this. 

I will kindly take my leave now because my head hurts thinking about it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I thought most people usually put the res after the component it's supposed to cool, for example:
> pump/res>CPU>120mm rad>gpu>240mm rad>pump/res
> Which xspc pump/rad combo do you have? is it the dual 5.25 bay one or the single?
> Make sure to check the CPU and GPU block inside to make sure there's no gunk or contamination making the fluid too heavy or clogging up any fitting.
> ...



It doesn't really matter. Try to go for the shortest tubing routes and make sure its pump and reservoir are one after another. Main reason I like bay pump and reservoirs combos its just one less route to worry about, and the reservoir can act as a low end performance top.


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2013)

Pump is too weak to be going through a cpu, gpu and an extra radiator.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2013)

erocker said:


> Pump is too weak to be going through a cpu, gpu and an extra radiator.



Yeah if he is using the pump that comes with the kit, those pumps are absolutely worthless.


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah if he is using the pump that comes with the kit, those pumps are absolutely worthless.



Not really, they just can't be overloaded with stuff. Mine is going through a GPU block and a 360 rad. My load temps are in the mid to high 30's


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2013)

erocker said:


> Not really, they just can't be overloaded with stuff. Mine is going through a GPU block and a 360 rad. My load temps are in the mid to high 30's



I thought you were running MCP355 in both your loops


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 27, 2013)

well ive ordered a new pump see if that helps out at all


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> well ive ordered a new pump see if that helps out at all



I'm willing to bet your that you'll see instant results.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 27, 2013)

soon find out tomorro when it comes lol although i called xspc in case i had a faulty pump and they claim that the 750 should cool a cpu and xfire gpu easily


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2013)

If a new pump does not solve it drastically, then there is likely something wrong with the setup. I just hope for your time's sake, the pump is faulty.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 27, 2013)

i def dont think the pump is faulty as it squirts water a good 6-8 ft easily across the room when im testing in sink my loop now goes 

pump/res>cpu>120mm rad>gpu>240mm rad>pump/res.  although since ive changed loop again the temps have now hit 80c on unigine benchmark within about 3 mins on the gpu and cpu hits 62 within 60 secs of prime95


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2013)

What are you using to measure the temps? Are you looking at Core Temp or processor Temp?
Check your idle temps in BIOS. Also, how warm is the air that is blow out of the top of your case? Does it feel luke warm to your hand? Also check how hot your radiators feel.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 27, 2013)

i use hwinfo, also i did notice when running a game for say  an hour if i put my finger in the res the temp is a geed 20c above room temp if thats any use.

the 240 rad after the gpu gets really warm to touch along with the tube coming from the gpu to the rad.  i hope that makes sense.  however the 120mm after the cpu never really gets warm or expells warm air whereas the 240mm rad does expell warm but not hot air


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> i use hwinfo, also i did notice when running a game for say  an hour if i put my finger in the res the temp is a geed 20c above room temp if thats any use.
> 
> the 240 rad after the gpu gets really warm to touch along with the tube coming from the gpu to the rad.  i hope that makes sense.  however the 120mm after the cpu never really gets warm or expells warm air whereas the 240mm rad does expell warm but not hot air



Sounds to me like the heat is not dissipating properly then. If the tubes and res and radiators are hot, then the heat is being transferred from the components, but simply isnt being expelled from the radiators by the fans in pull config. I strongly recommend attempting to add push fans wherever possible.
What liquid are you using?


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 27, 2013)

push fans aint possible at all due to lack of space, im using distiled water and coolaboratry coolant then i used distilled wate and anti freezw which seemed to perform better.

also the 240 rad does get extremely warm and very warm air being expelled.  also as a side note xspc informed me that apart from possibly 0.8c there is no dif between a push or pull config


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> push fans aint possible at all due to lack of space, im using distiled water and coolaboratry coolant then i used distilled wate and anti freezw which seemed to perform better.
> 
> also the 240 rad does get extremely warm and very warm air being expelled.  also as a side note xspc informed me that apart from possibly 0.8c there is no dif between a push or pull config



Fresh out of ideas, nothing else i can think of unless there's something that's been missed.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 27, 2013)

same here mate just gotta wait till i get new pump and res the morra see if that makes any dif


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry we couldn't get the problem resolved for you. Hope the pump and red solve things for you


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

right waiting for my new pump/res to be delivered what would be the best way to route this?? one xspc in following order

pump/rad?cpu>120 rad>pump

followed by

pump/res>gpu>240 rad>pump

or is there a beyyer way to route the 2 pumps


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 28, 2013)

Run it this way. 

pump/res > 240 > CPU > 120 > GPU > pump/res

Also if you got a good enough pump, you shouldn't need 2, unless you are going to run two separate loops.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 28, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> right waiting for my new pump/res to be delivered what would be the best way to route this?? one xspc in following order
> 
> pump/rad?cpu>120 rad>pump
> 
> ...



That seems perfectly legit to me, I'd always put the rad after the component.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

cheers mate i presume thexspc 750 pump combo on its own should be enough to cool a 7970 also with a dual set up should be easier i presume to bleed each system of air


----------



## RCoon (Mar 28, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> cheers mate i presume thexspc 750 pump combo on its own should be enough to cool a 7970 also with a dual set up should be easier i presume to bleed each system of air



Yeah, ofcourse a seperate loop should greatly improve temps, but a single pump should have been enough for each component individually, especially at stock.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

will post soon as its up and running heres hoping temps are fine this has ended up costing me a fortune now


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

also can anyone in the uk recommend a 7950 and compatible waterblock that's readily available please


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

both pumps now installed, 1 for cpu and 1 for gpu.  temps now idling 48c for cpu, 38 gpu.  loads are cpu 69 ( stopped stressing) and 67 for gpu which i know are way too high.

both are seated correctly and the air has def been bled from the system so no air locks etc etc.  beginning to wonder if ive just chucked £400 down the pan and should have stuck to air cooling


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi buddy. Id say some cold air intake on the rads might help. Try that out if you havent already.

I used to run (1) 240 rad (cold air intake) with my cpu & (2) gpus and temps never got that high. Good luck


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

cheers there is plenty cold air mate plus sides no been on the case for couple of weeks, is a 240mm rad decent enough for a cpu/gpu? might eliminate the 120mm thick rad see if there any dif in temops


----------



## RCoon (Mar 28, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> both pumps now installed, 1 for cpu and 1 for gpu.  temps now idling 48c for cpu, 38 gpu.  loads are cpu 69 ( stopped stressing) and 67 for gpu which i know are way too high.
> 
> both are seated correctly and the air has def been bled from the system so no air locks etc etc.  beginning to wonder if ive just chucked £400 down the pan and should have stuck to air cooling



You shouldnt have spent money on something you're not sure about, if its broken, thats what warranty is for, so i cant sympathise.
Something is horribly wrong, and i strongly recommend consutling with a water cooling expert to point you in the right direction. Dont take it as an insult to your intellegence, just do it, because we both know something you've done cant be correct.
As for 7950, dont buy an XFX one, as they do not have compatible waterblocks aside from arctic cooling AIO one. Gigabyte, Asus and MSI tend to follow reference board styles, but check the model of the PCB first before buying any. After buying GPU's from most of the mainstream UK venders, Dabs.com appears to be the most reasonably priced, along with CCL online, Ebuyer has very little choice, and OCUK is overpriced as hell.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 28, 2013)

What kind of thermal past are you using?  I don't feel like rifling thought this thread to find it... it's a long one.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

im using as5 paste, also i would say im not a noob at wc after building 4 pcs for my weans and at least helping out withanother 10 or so for friends and families after they saw the ones in the house.

anyways with a dual loop i managed to get my gpu down to 42c after an hour or so running unigine heaven clocked at 1350 clock and 1800 mem.

cpu is now cloxked at 5gz stable with 1.475 vcore. so im guessing my initial thought of the pump not being powerful enough to run dual rads, cpu and gpu combo which contradicts everything XSPC syas as they reckon i should have been able to run a xfire setup and cpu fine with 2 x 240mm rads,


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

rcoon warranty is more hassle than its worth and i would rather replace something than spend 2-3 weeks without a pc or buy cheaper parts to tag along till item is replaced.  i mean £60 - £100 for a decent cooler for a few weeks or £129 for a full xspc custom loop is a no brainer


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 28, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> im using as5 paste, also i would say im not a noob at wc after building 4 pcs for my weans and at least helping out withanother 10 or so for friends and families after they saw the ones in the house.
> 
> anyways with a dual loop i managed to get my gpu down to 42c after an hour or so running unigine heaven clocked at 1350 clock and 1800 mem.
> 
> cpu is now cloxked at 5gz stable with 1.475 vcore. so im guessing my initial thought of the pump not being powerful enough to run dual rads, cpu and gpu combo which contradicts everything XSPC syas as they reckon i should have been able to run a xfire setup and cpu fine with 2 x 240mm rads,


Impressive temps on your 7970, are those clocks fully stable?
Also what temps are you getting on the FX?
Glad to hear you got it sorted.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry temps on fx top out at 58c after 50 mins on intel burn test


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah clocks fully stable in unigine benchmark and 2 hours of crysis 3


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

also a bit too high for me but the fx idles at 36-38c but not complaining mibbe with a wee bit of tweaking might be able to drop the vcore slightly and lower temps a bit


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 28, 2013)

Stop double and triple posting. There is an edit button for a reason.



rhc1690 said:


> also a bit too high for me but the fx idles at 36-38c but not complaining mibbe with a wee bit of tweaking might be able to drop the vcore slightly and lower temps a bit



Is that chip going to the 120? or 240? Because a 120 radiator I would think would have trouble dissipating the heat well enough to maintain good temps for water cooling that chip.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 28, 2013)

its a 120mm x 47mm thick rad


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 29, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> im using as5 paste, also i would say im not a noob at wc after building 4 pcs for my weans and at least helping out withanother 10 or so for friends and families after they saw the ones in the house.
> 
> anyways with a dual loop i managed to get my gpu down to 42c after an hour or so running unigine heaven clocked at 1350 clock and 1800 mem.
> 
> cpu is now cloxked at 5gz stable with 1.475 vcore. so im guessing my initial thought of the pump not being powerful enough to run dual rads, cpu and gpu combo which contradicts everything XSPC syas as they reckon i should have been able to run a xfire setup and cpu fine with 2 x 240mm rads,



Mate with those overclocking setting id say your temps are fine. Your probably just being pedantic. Sometimes watercooling is not always what its made out to be. I reckon your doing pretty good there cob!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> its a 120mm x 47mm thick rad



Your temps seem decent enough, but its still going to have trouble. Hopefully you have some powerful fans.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 29, 2013)

well heres hoping i dont lol as i dont have enough room in case for another 240mm best i could get in is a phobya 200mm rad


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2013)

rhc1690 said:


> well heres hoping i dont lol as i dont have enough room in case for another 240mm best i could get in is a phobya 200mm rad



I would run some push pull on that 120mm radiator with some Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans. the thicker the radiator gets, the more push/pull becomes essential so that air can travel all the way through the radiator.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 29, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I would run some push pull on that 120mm radiator with some Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans. the thicker the radiator gets, the more push/pull becomes essential so that air can travel all the way through the radiator.



He doesn't have the space for push/pull.
Just get some nice high static pressure fans and call it a day.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 29, 2013)

cheers random murderer if push/pull was poss i would have done it by now, anyone recommend a decent fan for pull?


----------



## bpmcleod (Mar 29, 2013)

I would say not enough rad space and lack of fansnis yourb problem now. That cou ocdnto that speed prolly needs atleast a 240 by itself if not a 360 to be safe. And having only 3 fans in pull isnt ideal either. At worst, if keeping them in pull is your only option, you might have to deal with noise and look into some fans like scythe ultra kazes. They have some major pulling power. I still feel like you need more rad space though. I just don't think enough heat is being dissipated from your loop.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 29, 2013)

so would a 200mm phobya rad coupled with my current 120mm rad be enough to cool the fx 8350???


----------



## bpmcleod (Mar 29, 2013)

Most likely but where would you put a 200mm rad? Those are not small rads considering they are 200x200 roughly

Edit: you could also look into another 240 or even a 360 and mount it unconventionally. Theres almost always room in normal cases now, just look somewhere besides a normal spot you would put one. Like look into using a bracket to kount inside unused harddrive bays or 5.25 bays or even above your psu under then video card again with a bracket


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 29, 2013)

yeah i know the front of my case has the spacing for a 200mm rad if i unscrew the lower hdd bays


----------



## bpmcleod (Mar 29, 2013)

You could also look into angled fittings to make your bends for you. There are all kinds of rotary fittings and adapters and snake fittings to make any angle you need for your tubing. The pressure drop through a simple 90 degree rotary fitting that would shorten a tube length for you is less then the presssure drop you will see accross tubes the lengths that you have them. All in all I think your lack of rad space is your main culprit at this point. Everything else is a matter or 1-2 degrees differenc. Except maybe fan choice. But that goes with your rads


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 29, 2013)

Estimating radiator size is very easy.  Your 120mm EK rad has a total volume of 861322mm, multiply that by Skinnee's .00023129193 and you find that your radiator should handle 199 watts with a Delta T of roughly 10 degrees with 2000 rpm fans.

The Phobya rad has a volume of 176400mm, and should handle 407 watts.


----------



## rhc1690 (Mar 30, 2013)

sa basically the phobya 200mm rad on its own should handle the fx 8350 easily with a decent set uf fans in push/pull then


----------

